# Raspberry pi 4 and sound? Can it work?



## JohnnyPI (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello people,
I am a returning user here and just wondered if anyone has used FreeBSD sound through an 8G raspberry PI 4 yet? I have tried to do this on using two different distros.... FreeBSD 12.2 CURRENT and 14.0 CURRENT. And through the HDMI port.

As per the Handbook.... I tried the following.....
`kldload snd_driver`

Which reports the following error...

```
link_elf: symbol isa_dma_aquire_undefined
KLD snd_driver. Ko: depends on snd_ad1816 - not availableor version mismatch
kldload: can't load snd_driver: no such file or directory.
```

Which means the `cat /dev/sound` command fails too with 

```
No devices installed. 
No devices installed from userspace.
```

Am I approaching this the right way? I require the HDMI sound driver. 

Regards, 
Jonathan.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2021)

JohnnyPI said:


> I have tried to do this on using two different distros.


FreeBSD is not a "distro". 



JohnnyPI said:


> freebsd 12.2 CURRENT and 14.0 CURRENT.


FreeBSD 12.2-CURRENT doesn't exist. FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT is an unsupported development version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## diizzy (Jul 12, 2021)

Looking at https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm/Raspberry Pi I'm going to say no.
Keep in mind that there's close to no public documentation available for the RPi4 and there's overall little interest due to the hardware itself and lack of documentation. Before we're starting to compare operating systems you should know that the RPi Foundation pretty much provides pretty much everything for Linux support in terms of drivers etc.
Edit: In general you're better off with Rockchip and/or Allwinner but it's all WIP


----------



## a6h (Jul 12, 2021)

Device Tree overlays && /sound








						firmware/README at master · raspberrypi/firmware
					

This repository contains pre-compiled binaries of the current Raspberry Pi  kernel and modules, userspace libraries, and bootloader/GPU firmware. - firmware/README at master · raspberrypi/firmware




					github.com


----------



## randyforums (Jul 6, 2022)

I used a usb TechRise Model EA05311 "sound card".
It cost somewhere between $10USD to $15USD.
Web Link: www.amazon.com/dp/B01J7P0OGI?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## diizzy (Jul 7, 2022)

You're usually better off getting a "USB-C to 3.5mm" adapter if sound quality is of importance such as https://www.ebay.com/itm/294803196180 or https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MU7E2AM/A/usb-c-to-35-mm-headphone-jack-adapter (apparently the "new" v2 is worse than v1 though)


----------

